# Babe's (Boer) Waiting Room



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi there! It's been a while since I've been on here! Not much is new here. Our Nov/Dec kids are doing great. I'll have to post some new pictures of them soon. Our new-ish FB doe Babe is due in 5 1/2 weeks and is getting really big! She has a tiny udder though... I'm used to big udders at this far along, but I guess I can't expect every Boer to produce as much as the does I have now. 

Babe was bred to CSB Gauge's G-Force *Ennobled* before we bought her in November. She is due on February 28th! I am super excited about her kids. 

She's been on a MAJOR diet since we got her. She was off grain completely for over a month... she's back on grain now, but definitely lost some weight. So I'm less worried about kidding problems. She's still heavy though.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

These pictures aren't recent... Maybe 8 days ago? Her udder is a little bigger now, but not much!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Pretty girl. Looks to be an easy keeper! LOL


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Beautiful girl! Good luck!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

You should have seen her when we first got her! She was WAY too heavy... I think she has gotten prettier as the weight has come off. She still could stand to lose some pounds, but lactating should do that.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Welcome back!!!! Can't wait to see her kids she sure is beautiful


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

She sure is pretty! Can't wait for kids


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Beautiful gal  Hope kidding goes smoothly!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad to see you are back. 

She is looking good.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What a gorgeous tank!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! I am REALLY hoping for color from her... G-Force has had several colored kids, so I am hopeful! 

Here is a picture from the back. This is her first kidding BTW.


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

Shes very pretty. Happy kidding!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Marcey!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww she's gorgeous! I can see why you are excited! Hopefully her udder comes along without any worries. We have a first time % doe that didn't get a great big udder, she did need help for about 2-3 days but after that she has been just fine <kids are 2 weeks old>, but hopefully your girl drops it just fine  Can't wait to see what she has cooking in there!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Candice. I think she'll do fine. I just hope she can feed her kids well!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here are some pictures of Babe from just now.  She's due 5 weeks from tomorrow! 

I think her udder grew quite a bit since I last looked at it. It looks to be a nice size now. 

I'm kind of thinking she may have triplets... she's so big already. As long as we get one paint doe, I'll be thrilled.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

What a nice looking girl. Who's stouter....her or Cosmo?

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I love her expression in the second pic down, so funny! . She's a beauty, and I bet she'll give you a colorful doe(I can just feel it). 
Good luck!......


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you! I sure hope so.  I LOVE my G-Force does, so I hope Babe will give us another! 

Babe is.. uh... heavier.  More *conditioning*. Cosmo was never as heavy.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

She sure is pretty, she looks like she is posing in that last set of pics...


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Glad to see you are back! Babe is gorgeous! (I think her name fits her perfectly ) Love how wide fronted she looks. Her kids should be nice


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! I love this doe. She is so sweet, but not pushy like some of our others. She was pretty shy when we first got her, but she's really friendly now.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

You know it really is a crime that you have such pretty goats ......not fair! 
She is gorgeous!

Glad to hear everyone is doing good.


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

oh wow we are gonna have laboer kids from our fullblood buck koda bred to our laboer doe hitting the ground that day as well cool. shes gorgeous how many is babe going to have? estimate?

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

LOL... Thanks Amber.  

I'm guessing she has two, maybe 3.  Poli/Star/Cosmo kidded on the 26th/27th/28th last year, so it is fun to look back at pictures and compare. She is bigger than both Poli and Star by quite a bit, and those does had big twins!


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

What a beautiful lady yeah I think you have three there

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Babe didn't touch her grain tonight. She's been slowly decreasing her intake over the past few days... and now no grain at all. She still eats hay fine and acts normal otherwise. 

I can't even believe this is happening again... I just feel sick to my stomach! I called a good friend and she is worried that Babe might have aborted and is retaining the kids. The reason being Babe's temp is at 103.8. We are going to give her Banamine, Pen G, Vit B and ProBios tonight. I don't have Nuflor on hand, otherwise I would probably give that. Maybe she'll be better in the morning.  I still can't believe it. 

We just gave her BoSe on Wednesday (edit: Thursday night)... my friend said she had 2 yearling does abort 2 days after she gave them BoSe, so she stopped giving it. Anybody heard about BoSe doing that?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No, never have had that problem. Maybe they have a tainted bottle.

I hope Babe is just fine.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

I give all my girls BoSe a month out and have never had a problem. Just healthier kids with strong legs.

So sorry you're back in this spot. Have you felt for babies moving? Prayers that they're all ok and the remainder of the pregnancy goes smoothly.

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I did just feel for babies, and felt all kinds of movement. So that was a huge relief. 

Her temp already rose to 104.0. I don't know what to think. I don't know what this could be. I hope she'll be just fine. This is exactly what Star and Poli did, but I don't think they had a high temp....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Alice is in a funk as well, she's eating about half her grain and laying down practically 24/7. Lots of weird, but clear breathing, and laying down in odd positions. 
I think it's the babies growing and making them very uncomfortable, along with the crazy weather. She's an absolute blimp, she looks like a beached whale when she lays down, but the kids are still very, very active. If you put your hand on her side, if feels like a war going on in there!

And Hyacinth was off her feed and had a lot of snot, but with a round of penicillin, it cleared up in about 4 days and she's doing fine now.

So Babe may just have the "flu". She'll be fine, don't worry too much :hug:


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

We to are having the same they rant eating as much grain and the only one that was eating grain has kidded and now don't want to eat grain gave her three cc la200and probios hopefully today she will eat grain but she isn't losing any discharge like she should not sure what is going on

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Babe is doing much better today. She still doesn't have too much of an appetite but still is eating better than last night. Her temp. is down to 101.1. I am just hoping it was just a little infection of some sort and she will be all better soon.  

I got really freaked out when my friend said that she had two does abort after Bo-Se! I couldn't believe that, and was so worried that Babe was aborting. But I am feeling kids kicking so I know she isn't..whew! 

I will get some updated pictures soon.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Glad to hear she is doing better & her temp is down.
Ive never had BoSe problems either. We have given it as soon as a week out but aim for two weeks.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Bo-se does not abort. Your friend must have of had other issues going on there. 
I just gave mine Bo-se shots, 1 month prior to kidding. they are all fine. 

Glad her fever is down, praying for her.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

No we give it every time at the120 days that and cdt so glad she is doing better

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

My friend said Bo-Se is a guaranteed thing to make Alpacas abort... She raises alpacas so I believe her there. 

Babe's temp was at 102.2 tonight and she ate close to 1 quart of grain, which is her normal amount.  I talked with our vet and he said we are doing the right things so far, so lets hope she's over whatever it was!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

See, told ya it was nothing to worry about. Sometimes they just don't feel good, like everybody else.
I think Karen raised alpacas, I'll have to ask her about the BoSe.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I only ever had to give crias BoSe so don't know about pregnant alpacas. Never had a reason to give BoSe to them. There are definite differences with alpacas and goats as far as selenium and copper. 

My feed for alpacas always had enough selenium in it so my guess would be that the BoSe would OD them on selenium.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

A 4 month pregnant doe with a temp of 104.0 who wouldn't touch her grain and had been being picky for 5 days is not "nothing to worry about" IMO! I was very worried! I'm so relieved she seems to be just fine now though. I guess I'm overly gun-shy now after our last kidding round.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do what you think you need to do. I hope the rest of her pregnancy goes well for you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Praying all goes well.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Glad to hear she is doing better...will keep sending prayers!
I have had a horrible last few months myslef...kidding and goats have gone all wrong =(

Sent from my SM-N900V using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh no! I'm sorry to hear that Amber!  I hope the rest of your kidding season goes much better. 

Here are some pictures from yesterday. Just 4 more weeks! The traditional doe in that last picture isn't due until April... poor girl is really big already! She had triplets her first kidding, so probably will have that again.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Boy, those girls look ready to explode!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yea, poor girls. The first thing I hear when I walk in the barn is them moaning... Babe moans all the time while she's laying down. Ace moans on and off. Ace (the traditional doe pictured) is sired by the buck that Babe is bred to.  I can't wait to see these kids.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are big. :-o


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Looking good! =) can't wait to see there babies! 

I have been so depressed about this kidding I don't even want to post anything about it...seems like one tragedy after another around here. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm so sorry Amber.  :hug:That's really too bad. We have had a really bad year too as you know. I hadn't had so many problems happen before in 9 years, so here's for hoping next kidding season will be much better for the both of us!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Unfortunately, everyone has one of those years. I've been doing livestock since 1997 and I have had 2 of those years in that time. Makes you question why you are even doing it but I was glad I kept going. So sorry you guys are going through it now. :hug:


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Yes I will send prayers to you also!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent here too.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here are some pictures from yesterday... she is getting so big and miserable! Still over 3 weeks! Poor girl... She's back to not eating much, but her temp is staying normal this time. I don't blame her for not wanting to eat... We've been giving her vit B shots daily though.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Aww poor girl she looks miserable! 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is just huge.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Oh man she is very big.Shejust might not have room for a lot of food ours did this the last mont didn't eat a lot picked at her grain but would eat her hay is there any way you could be off on her date.

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

I know that is a stupid ? You do a awesome job but it can happen

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Well, I bought her bred... but her first exposure date was 9/26. Her breeding date was 10/1 so that's pretty close.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Poor mama, definitely looks miserable. Hopefully she can get through these next few weeks with no problems. She's a gorgeous doe.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Poor girl


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

I think she will go soon I was going to say in that first pic she might be starting something you can see it in her eyes

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Well, I know she can't be due for another 3 weeks at least.  She was exposed from 9/26-11/9. 

Babe has been finishing her grain the last few feedings. That is a huge relief! I hope she'll keep that up.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

That's great! Glad she's back to normal


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

So glad

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Babe is still doing well, and getting bigger every day.  

It's supposed to be in the high teens tonight temp wise... and getting even colder over the next few days. We have had a very mild winter so far though, so I have no reason to complain. It has been snowing on and off over the past 2 days, but not enough to stick around.... which is nice. I can't wait for the grass to start growing again! Just a few more weeks!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Hopefully everything will continue to go well.  I'm looking forward to seeing some more babies! All I've got so far is Ebony's babies! But Hyacinth is making a nice sized udder, so she'll probably go in March rather than April  I hope I get a buck and a doe to keep!


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

So glad to hear she is doing well can't wait to see babies

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I wouldn't mind a buck and a doe from Babe either.  As long as we get A doe! If she has a buck we may keep an eye on him and see if he could be a keeper. And if not, I have two people on our waiting list wanting a buck from her, so it should work out either way.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Glad to hear the good news!! =)

Sent from my SM-N900V using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here are some pictures from today and last week.  The snow pictures were taken on the 9th. I can't decide if she has 2 or 3 in there... I guess we'll have to wait and see! She's due 2 weeks from Friday.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Wowza she is big! 
Glad to hear of the improvements! 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow, I'd say either big twins, or a set of triplets! She's such a pretty girl, I hope all goes great!


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm thinking twins she don't look as big in these pics but that could be babies repositioning their selfs

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

She is still big just not like she was maybe it's just me

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She looks good


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She did shrink some since last week... could be for various reasons. She doesn't eat a whole lot anymore so that could be why. She's still doing great though, so I'm thinking she is going to make it through this pregnancy just fine (for a nice change).


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh I really do hope everything goes well with the rest of your girls. You have been tested enough and deserve a break 
As for how many I'm not even going to guess lol I have been wrong on every one of mine I guessed on. Hmmmm maybe I'll just say a single and that will make it for sure trips lol


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

She is looking great 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Jessica.  As of tonight I'm guessing big twins. Twin paint kids would be perfect! 

Thanks Renae.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

How... How did I not see this thread until now?
Can't wait till she kids!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Don't know...  Glad you are here though!


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

How is Babe doing well i hope

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She is doing great. Just 10 more days!  :leap: The weather has been soooo nasty. Once it clears up I'll get some new pictures


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Glad to here it she can't wait to see the pics

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Isn't it just the pits on this far along??? So close....but just not close enough lol. I bet its going by so slow with her being a new doe too?? Can't wait to see the little....GIRLS lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Actually the time has seemed to go by pretty fast... this last week is probably going to go by really slow though. 

I hope everything goes well. She'll be 2 next month so she should handle it ok. She was super overweight when we got her, but we put her on a diet and she slimmed down quite a bit. She still is pretty heavy though.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Some pictures from today.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

She is so pretty! I will be sending prayers your way! =)

Sent from my SM-N900V using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope she is still doing well for you. Do you feed your goats kelp?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! She is doing very well and is eating great. No, we don't feed kelp....


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I made a new thread for Babe here.  I be posting pictures there quite often as the weather is supposed to clear up for the most part this week. She's due a week from today!! 

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f220/babe-g-force-kids-due-2-28-a-162736/


----------

